# Size of right chest names?



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a logo that is all lettering. The name of the company is 0.40"H by about 3.75"W. The overall height of the logo is about 1.75"H.

I need to add names to the right chest, but I don't want to overpower the name of the company. I printed a template that is 0.50"H, but I think it was too tall.

Is there a standard height for right chest names? Any suggestions based on the size of this logo?

Thanks so much! I'm over thinking this, as usual, but this is for a new customer!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Half inch or 5/8 inch. It depends on the font. Print it and lay it next to the logo


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I use .5 as a standard highth


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm with Binki and Pat,
I start with .5" depending on the font, and then if there is a name like "Montgomery" and it ends up being over 4.5" long and won't fit a 15 cm hoop I adjust the longest name to fit the hoop and use that as the letter height so they look like a set.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I generally do what looks best with the logo (doesn't overpower it) and send a proof with the name beside the logo (in the same scale) so the customer can see the difference but sometimes this does make the name somewhat small. When in doubt I would ask your customer. Sometimes names are meant to be read when the worker is standing at a distance behind a counter so the customer is okay with the name being larger or possibly enlarging the logo too. I handle long names by shortening the overall length.


----------

